# Has Sharkchum ever caught tarpon??



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Wondering if he has caught a tarpon before or just redfish?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

He catches Jetty Tuna...Prolly don't even know how to spell Tarpon


----------



## Trout chaser 88 (Dec 7, 2016)

ive seen pictures of Sharkchum holding a tarpon before


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

..


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

He was catching a bunch of them in a creek awhile back. He posted some pics.


----------

